# The 2010 Seasonal/Event Job Thread



## LucidResq (Mar 24, 2010)

It may seem early, but believe it or not it is that time of year again to start lining up summer EMS work. 

As I was filling out paperwork to be rehired for my summer EMT gig, I was thinking about creating this thread to centralize discussion of seasonal jobs, such as amusement park / water park first aid, and working various events like festivals, sporting events, concerts, etc. 

If you want this kind of work post here for tips on where to find it, advice, etc. 

If you will be working this kind of job, let us know where you'll be, what you'll be doing, etc. 

We can also use it through out the season to post anecdotes (like the one about the drunk guy swan-diving in to the shallow end of the wave pool), tips, tricks of the trade, and questions. 

PS: I posted this in the military/tactical/wilderness section because it is a specialty EMS type and I don't want it to get swallowed in busier areas. Feel free to move it if you feel necessary.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm getting ready to move (should be up in Denver already...grrr) tomorrow, so if there are any decent part time/seasonal gigs, toss me a PM


----------



## EMTzimp (Mar 28, 2010)

I think this is a great topic. I currently work for a private ambulance company in Orange County, CA but I am looking for a part time special event type of job or just something to do besides the ambulance 24/7... I just dont know where to go... 

Anyone in the O.C. have any ideas??


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 29, 2010)

*There is some extant info already, but press on!*

Maybe our Mountain Res-Q can use this to locate workers for next winter?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 29, 2010)

timzimp said:


> I think this is a great topic. I currently work for a private ambulance company in Orange County, CA but I am looking for a part time special event type of job or just something to do besides the ambulance 24/7... I just dont know where to go...
> 
> Anyone in the O.C. have any ideas??


Knotts (both Knotts proper and Surf City) and Wild Rivers to name two. I'm contemplating whether I should get my California (probably OC) cert back or not. What I don't want to do is get it and not get a job, especially since only Raging Waters is worth driving to for me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll be back working EMS at Wild Waves, just south of Seattle, in Federal Way, this summer.

Not sure if they're still hiring EMTs, but here's the link: http://www.parcjobs.com/WW.aspx


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 29, 2010)

*I'll be retired.*

B)..............


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 30, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> Maybe our Mountain Res-Q can use this to locate workers for next winter?



LOL... thanx mycrofft.  Actually, we did pretty well this season and I had a crew large enough where I actually turned down an EMT and two MFRs that were below my standards (i.e. I couldn't trust then with a bandaid).  Add to that we saw a marked decrease in injuries.  Just 13 days left in this winter season despite the fact that we have a solid 4 feet of snow left in most places... and I can not wait for it to melt!!!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 31, 2010)

*Um, Mt, go outside and check your snow gauge, if you can find it.*

He's receiving mui beaucoup snow right now, maybe see some Spring Breakers up there.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll be applying to Six Flags and Hurricane Harbor paramedic positions... we'll see.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 31, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> He's receiving mui beaucoup snow right now, maybe see some Spring Breakers up there.



Grrrr... ya this snow is killin' me.  <_<  Just added an extra 10-12 inches last night to the 4+ foot pack.  Last week I was wearing shorts and had the windows down as I jetted at 65mph up to work.  This morning it took me 3 times as long to get to work as I had to cut through mostly unplowed roads.  Not that the drive bothers me... I just really want the season to be over and to get some warmer "training" weather...


----------



## EMTzimp (Apr 3, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Knotts (both Knotts proper and Surf City) and Wild Rivers to name two. I'm contemplating whether I should get my California (probably OC) cert back or not. What I don't want to do is get it and not get a job, especially since only Raging Waters is worth driving to for me.



Thanks, yeah perhaps i'll try knotts again... I tried about a year ago when I first got my EMT cert and they said you have to have atleast 2 years experience on a 911 ambulance, which kinda sucks seeing as how my ambulance company now doenst do 911... I dont really get why you gotta have 911 experience...not like your gonna see to many TC's and GSW's....oh well we'll see.... Thanks. Good luck with your search too...


----------



## EMT-Tony (May 2, 2010)

Just got hired for the 2010 summer, I am a member of the Pikes Peak EMT staff on the summit of Pikes Peak 14,110 ft. elevation.


----------



## LucidResq (May 2, 2010)

Interesting Tony, congrats! I've never heard of Pikes Peak having it's own EMS. Who hires you? 

I know my SAR team used to provide rescue and EMS at the Hill Climb years back. That area is beautiful.... I recently lived in Franktown which is just east of Castle Rock.. north of Black Forest. Native here


----------



## EMT-Tony (May 2, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Interesting Tony, congrats! I've never heard of Pikes Peak having it's own EMS. Who hires you?
> 
> I know my SAR team used to provide rescue and EMS at the Hill Climb years back. That area is beautiful.... I recently lived in Franktown which is just east of Castle Rock.. north of Black Forest. Native here




Im kinda contracted by a company call ARAMARK, they do the staffing for national parks and sports arenas and fields, their contract with the city says the have to have us up there to work with the rangers and such.


----------



## wolfwyndd (May 4, 2010)

I didn't know Aramark did EMT type jobs.  I've seen them at boatloads of companies doing food prep and cashier stuff, but didn't know they did more technical stuff.


----------



## EMSLaw (May 4, 2010)

Galls is an Aramark company, IIRC.  They do lots of things.


----------



## EMT-Tony (May 4, 2010)

Not so much that they do to much of it, just offered EMT jobs for that particular venue, no continuing ed or benifits.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 25, 2010)

Well my boyfriend just ran the first "cool" call of the season... open tib/fib on an employee. Wind storm caused a concessions stand to fall on the poor guy. 

We also had one anaphylaxis a few weeks ago that neither of us was on. 

Don't let all the bandaid-handing-out make you complacent!


----------



## EMT-Tony (Jun 25, 2010)

Last Sunday we had our first major call, 69y/o F with diabetes, asthma, and 3 prev bypasses collapsed getting off the train, she was pulse less for roughly 6 min and we were able to get her back and down the peak.


----------



## Cake (Jun 29, 2010)

I was wondering how to go about getting placed into a seasonal/temporary EMT position at concerts.  Aramark is the way to go?


----------



## EMT-Tony (Jun 29, 2010)

for concerts and ball parks Aramark probably isnt bad, as far as my job with them i really hate it now, i am forced to do retail stuff and it is really just at this point something for my resume.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 29, 2010)

Here in CO there is an ambulance company that does concerts, sporting events, stuff like that exclusively. There might be something similar in your area.


----------



## EMT-Tony (Jun 30, 2010)

i am curious never heard of that and im in CO, i would love to do something like that!


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 30, 2010)

Stadium Medical


----------



## Roam (Jul 5, 2010)

It is a bit late for this season but I am a part of a wildland fire team as tanker medic. It is BLS so my EMT is good enough. Next year I am hoping to be a Med unit leader with a type II wildfire team.


----------



## EMT-Tony (Jul 9, 2010)

exciting day on the peak, had to air lift and 86 y/o female off today provided by Memorial Star

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmpnvSKY0M0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg2toppzvpQ


----------

